# Lf: iwagumi stones



## FS4L (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm looking for iwagumi stones for my ada 10 gallon preferably sieryu or ryouh stones


----------



## Sean's Ponds (Dec 3, 2015)

FS4L said:


> I'm looking for iwagumi stones for my ada 10 gallon preferably sieryu or ryouh stones


I know April brought in some stone recently and she advertises here, you could try her.

There is also a LFS here in Vancouver on Kingsway that I picked up some Ohko Dragon Stone for $2.00 per pound just today. Super Deal!!! I cleaned them out of the Dragon Stone.

I know they have what you are looking for but I do not know the price per LB or KG. Likely comparable to what I paid which is an unheard of price.

I will not divulge the name of the shop as they do not advertise here but if you are interested you can send me a private message.

Cheers
Sean


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sold out of ryouh for now. Went fast. I just have Yamaha ,Koke and San Sui left


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

We have lots of those rocks at Petland PoCo  we have a special wall just for aquascaping rocks.


----------

